
Today’s Top Tech Skills - netcyrax
https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/todays-top-tech-skills/
======
_bxg1
It remains weird and disturbing to me that "AWS" is treated as a skill. Not
"cloud system management", but " _AWS_ ".

Edit: I do understand _why_ it can be lucrative to have expertise with a
specific cloud provider. It's just the status quo of these services being
their own unique silos that disturbs me: I would personally be wary of making
"ability to effectively use Amazon's servers" a pillar of my career.

~~~
smnrchrds
I am a mechanical engineer. Mechanical engineering jobs ask for
SolidWorks/AutoCAD/CATIA/Creo/etc experience, not just computer-aided design;
ANSYS/ABAQUS/NASTRAN/etc expertise, not just finite element method;
Fluent/CFX/OpenFOAM/etc knowledge, not just computational fluid dynamics.

With the exception of OpenFOAM, all of these software are proprietary, largely
non-interoperable, and expensive—like thousands to tens of thousands of
dollars for the cheapest option with basic functionality kind of expensive;
like I can never imagine opening my independent consultancy business because
how expensive the basic tools are kind of expensive.

Outside of programming, this is the norm. The number of free and/or open-
source tools available to a mechanical engineer or an electrical engineer are
infinitesimally small and it is almost impossible to do a serious engineering
project with only free tools.

Since this is quite lucrative for the companies making those tools, I can only
imagine tech companies would be more than happy to lead us to a future where
software engineering is similar in this regard to other engineering
disciplines. Perhaps this is what happens when a field matures, and since
software is maturing, it will become more and more like this as the time goes
on.

~~~
cushychicken
>Outside of programming, this is the norm. The number of free and/or open-
source tools available to a mechanical engineer or an electrical engineer are
infinitesimally small and it is almost impossible to do a serious engineering
project with only free tools.

>Since this is quite lucrative for the companies making those tools, I can
only imagine tech companies would be more than happy to lead us to a future
where software engineering is similar in this regard to other engineering
disciplines. Perhaps this is what happens when a field matures, and since
software is maturing, it will become more and more like this as the time goes
on.

That's a really great insight. (Sr EE here.) I wonder sometimes about the fact
that SW engineers are capable of making their own tools in a way that we are
not. Do you think this helps to combat some of the super high pricing
associated with their tooling?

For example: it'd be pretty hard for me as an EE to say "Fuck it! I'm fucking
sick of Orcad! I'll just go write my own fucking Orcad!" (OK, well, easy to
say. Hard to do. I've spent plenty of days cursing Orcad, but none building a
suitable replacement.)

~~~
smnrchrds
> I wonder sometimes about the fact that SW engineers are capable of making
> their own tools in a way that we are not. Do you think this helps to combat
> some of the super high pricing associated with their tooling?

I can only speculate, since I am not a software engineer, but I think part of
maturing is things get more complex and making things more difficult and
expensive. Thirty years ago, someone could say "Fuck it! I'm fucking sick of
Unix! I'll just go write my own fucking operating system!" and actually do it.
Today, operating systems are so complex and large that this is not feasible
anymore. Maybe you can write your own AWS replacement today, but would you
able to write a replacement for AWS of 2050 in 2050?

It it one of those things that I would be happy to be proven wrong about, but
as of now, I am not super optimistic that the current state of freedom of
software engineering tools would continue indefinitely.

~~~
eloisant
I don't think it's about software getting more complex. It does become more
complex, but you don't actually write more code or handle a more complex
architecture, you just build it from more complex blocks. Those blocks are
packaged so their own complexity is hidden from you.

And you can write software on you spare time, and distribute it. Like it was
done for Linux, gcc, git, and many other open source software. The other
reason we have free software is because many software companies write their
own tools and distribute them as Open Source because those are just tools, not
what makes them money.

AWS on the other hand, is not just software but it's infrastructure. It's
servers that are running, maintained, etc. There are already Open Source
alternatives to AWS, that you can install on your servers and maintain, but
it's a very different experience from using the AWS tools on Amazon's servers.

------
jmartrican
In Java I'm a big fan of using SQL directly versus ORM. To that end I highly
recommend JOOQ. I library that allows for object oriented SQL. Its not ORM, so
you still compose SQL, you just get a lot objects and methods to allow you to
construct your SQL in an OO, and functional, programming type way.

It also is a DB first approach. Where you construct your DB schemas and tables
first, then use JOOQ to create objects that match your DB schemas. These
objects allow you to reference the tables and fields of your DB in an OO way.
From that point of view it may seem like ORM, but you use SQL to interact with
the your DB.

Two of the things I really about JOOQ is that you stay in-tuned to SQL, which
as we all know is very powerful and popular. Second, your SQL can get
constructed in a procedural way based on input. So you can added to based on ,
for example, if query param were provided.

The creator of JOOQ, Lucas, has done good videos out there comparing SQL to
ORM. What's cool about those videos is he does not mention JOOQ, maybe at the
end. The videos are just comparing ORM to SQL and makes the case for SQL being
way more powerful than ORM.

~~~
bcoughlan
With jOOQ you still don't write SQL, you write the DSL and still spend a lot
of time looking up docs for how to write the query in the DSL, when all you
really want is to write the SQL query without the ugliness of JDBC. To this
end I highly recommend JDBI.

If the Java proposal for multi-line strings ever gets done it will make
writing SQL queries a lot nicer.

~~~
jmartrican
Please note the DSL is a one-to-one mapping to SQL. So its still SQL, you just
have to identify the correct method that maps to your SQL element.

~~~
kjeetgill
Soooorta. It can actually translate between SQL dialects so it's a more like
1:10 mapping.

~~~
lukaseder
I like that line of thoughts. Given that we have a parser, too, it's more like
a 27:27 mapping:
[https://www.jooq.org/translate](https://www.jooq.org/translate)

~~~
kjeetgill
You're here!

I asked you a bunch of questions and even filed a few issues a few months
back.

You were incredibly patient and helpful as I tried to sort out the performance
characteristics of the a few bulk insert approaches.

I want to publicly thank you again for all your help. You've set a uniquely
high bar with all your work on and around jOOq.

~~~
lukaseder
Thanks for your nice words, I really appreciate it! :)

------
dang
I've tried several times to switch the URL to
[https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/today's-top-tech-
skills...](https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/today's-top-tech-skills/),
which is the source that this one is copying from, but our software insists on
escaping the apostrophe to %27 and hiringlab.org won't unescape it, resulting
in a 404. I don't think I've seen that before.

Edit: never mind, taking out the apostrophe works! URL changed from
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-
work/tech-...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-
careers/sql-java-top-list-of-most-indemand-tech-skills), which points to this.

~~~
pvg
The escape rules vary in small maddening ways and trying to figure out if your
implementation is doing the right thing from specs will make you give up forum
moderating and join the merchant marine, in the best case.

Fortunately, that's the sort of thing Google can afford so it's safest to just
check what their RFC-compliant utility libraries do:

[https://guava.dev/releases/28.0-jre/api/docs/com/google/comm...](https://guava.dev/releases/28.0-jre/api/docs/com/google/common/net/UrlEscapers.html#urlPathSegmentEscaper--)

The apostrophe is not escaped in URI path segments.

~~~
dang
Thanks; I've added non-apostrophe-escaping to our list.

------
AlchemistCamp
I've always been frustrated by the promotion of this kind of list. Yes, it
matters what the demand for a given skill is but that knowledge is virtually
meaningless without _also_ having information about the supply side!

If 1,000,000 companies desire talent $foo which 2,000,000 workers have, it's
not going to lead to as many opportunities or as much leverage as talent $bar
that 300,000 companies desire but only 50,000 workers have.

~~~
ianbicking
There's also a question of skill liquidity: if there's a very low supply and a
low demand - even though the demand might be multiples of the supply - it puts
everyone in a tough place. The employee doesn't have the leverage they might
hope for because finding a compatible employer is very hard.

~~~
AlchemistCamp
Yeah, this is a huge, issue. Even in cases where there's high demand on all
sides, the difficulty of evaluation, the difficulty of firing, etc lead to a
lot of poor outcomes for employees and employers both.

------
abledon
I got back into java recently and am appreciating how you can define an
interface reference type super class then swap out the different data
structure subclasses as their implementation. E.g. make a queue refer to
either PriorityQueue or LinkedList. Or make a Map a HashMap or TreeMap. It
kind of provides an "aha!" moment in deeper understanding of why there are so
many Datastructures and why it actually matter to pick 1 over the other if in
the end they are both implementing the same functionality. With python/js ,
yes those DS are still there but they are most of the time hidden for your
convenience (which is great sometimes when you just wanna pump out some idea).
The Accidental joy of Java (with its verbosity) is that by pushing the DS
choice to time of reference setting, it makes me have to actually think about
the choice more and what it would mean.

~~~
jkoudys
If you're looking to go lower (systems) level, or even if you're not, rust is
worth checking out then too. It's the best experience I've had letting you
require only the interface that does what you need, and it's also great at
letting you make a type "from" something. e.g. you could require something be
a HashMap, or merely that it can be converted `Into` a HashMap (a free action
if it's already a HashMap).

~~~
crematoria
Yep, sum and linear types are two of the biggest improvements of Rust over,
say, C++. The third would probably be that it's a lot smaller than C++.

------
murukesh_s
Java is still undisputed in the enterprise. Node.js was a contender but lost
steam. May be .net once it becomes truly platform neutral have a chance to
take on Java. Until then most probably it will remain widely popular.

~~~
_bxg1
I figured that was mostly due to legacy code at this point; is it undisputed
for new code too?

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
I can only speak from experience, but I know two large corporate entities that
used Java and have over the years dropped it in favor of Go and websites.

Edit: i like how my first hand experience is disagreeable and should be
hidden. This site gets STRANGE with facts that users just don’t want to see.

~~~
apta
Basically fad driven development.

~~~
hu3
"Comments should get more thoughtful and substantive, not less, as a topic
gets more divisive."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Same for another comment of your:

"Yep. golang is one big appeal to authority fallacy at work." \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21618006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21618006)

------
ravenstine
I don't really understand the desire for skills to be in high demand.

Obviously, you want your skills to be in demand in _some capacity_.

But putting so much emphasis on whether some tech skill is a winner on a
scoreboard can give people the wrong impression about other languages and
technologies that appear to either be unpopular or dying. It's reassuring that
Java and SQL are still in high demand after all these years, but newbies
looking at these charts might make the assumption that they might as well not
bother learning other things like Elixir, PHP, Rust, Ruby, etc., because
they're not that popular, even though those jobs exist, will continue to
exist, and pay well.

Also, it's disturbing that Scum is the 13th most demanded "skill".

~~~
pm90
This sounds horrible but maybe the people who would take these lists seriously
are precisely the kinds of people who are careerist programmers. And they
really just want the maximum value from their “investment” in learning
programming.

In college I didn’t learn Java at all because it didn’t seem very fun. Python
did and I learned that. Then Go came along which was easy to pick up. But once
you know a general purpose language well, it doesn’t take long to learn
another one (maybe not the most performant code right away but that’s what
code reviews by peers are for).

~~~
dvtrn
Is there anything inherently wrong with that? They know where the butter for
their bread comes from and make it work for them and reap from it.

As far as individual career choices go, seems like a winning move.

~~~
pm90
This is a good question. I think I don’t want to work with careerists.
Programming is a kind of labor that seems to have different properties than
other kinds of labor, which can be quantified effectively and used to make
accurate predictions. The sheer complexity of the field makes promising things
a fools errand. The Agile manifesto is an acknowledgment of this
unpredictability, and the approach they take is to quantify only the immediate
next goals instead of predicting months ahead.

Careerists tend to like predictable slices of work which they can accomplish
during work hours and go home and do whatever. Unfortunately, most high impact
projects require a bit more involvement: not to give up all free time, but to
be more flexible. A commitment to do the right thing (very easy to cut corners
and ignore best practices) but to deliver on time.

Careerists tend to prioritize their quanta of work and how to get it done
during work hours rather than focusing on getting it done well. They have to
be coached into best practices. They need to be asked to meet deadlines, or
disagree to deadlines if they feel it’s inadequate. For these reasons, I
personally do not like working with careerists.

------
iamsb
I have always found this quite amusing that every company I have ever applied
to for a job has SQL in required skills and yet not a single one of them has
ever interviewed me on it.

~~~
nogabebop23
It's because they have a database on the back end and you need to be able to
write "SELECT * FROM [foo]" to get data.

I'd actually be really pissed if a company asked me to write a query like
"count these orders by month in a single row" not because I couldn't do it but
because I'm confident I'd screw up the syntax a couple of times.

I think they should ask more conceptual questions around set theory or storage
structure, epsecially since they all want "SQL, SQL Server, Oracle, Postgres,
etc". Nobody can stay on top of all the platform specifics, but someone who
knows their stuff can answer the udnerlying problems.

------
hughpeters
Python's growth is staggering and I'm happy to see that it's challenging Java.
There are certainly some use cases where Java has some big advantages but
there are so many use cases where Python can get the job done with much less
time and code. Plus I personally enjoy writing python more than Java.

I'm also curious where Go stacks up in this. In Stack Overflow's 2019 Survey
[[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology)]
Go and Ruby were neck and neck at 8-9%. With Kubernetes and microservices
getting so popular I'd expect Go's popularity to grow and maybe pass Ruby.

------
samvher
Seems to me that Java is also still one of the most supplied tech skills. So
this does not necessarily make it a market you want to be in. Good SQL skills
don't tend to be that common though, but I think a lot of the demand is more
for CRUD-level operations than for complex analytics or performance-sensitive
stuff.

~~~
vips7L
Most people don't know Java as well as they think they do.

~~~
vbezhenar
Do they need that though? Will they be paid for that expert Java knowledge?

~~~
vips7L
What kind of question is this? Expert engineers will be paid for that
knowledge in any language. Tons of complex, high performance, and high scale
applications are written in Java. Half of FAANG runs on Java. Contrary to what
HN thinks the world doesn't only run on python, go, and rust.

~~~
samvher
_Half of FAANG runs on Java._

This is interesting and indeed not what I expected. Care to elaborate? I’m
curious which components end up being built in Java.

------
dathinab
In the recent two or so years I was surprised to see how many people don't
_really_ know about SQL. Sure they can write a simple insert and update query
and maybe a join, assuming they can just ignore that there actually are
different types of joins. But if you ask them about other _still fundamental_
knowledge like a _rough_ idea about what the different transaction isolation
level are/mean/imply for you, they fail hard.

Realizing this allowed me to understand why:

1\. There is so many used ORM(ish) libraries which make it in practice harder
to access the database for anything but trivial queries.

2\. NoSqlish databases seem to have became so successful even in application
where non of there "benefits" (wrt. scalability and similar) matter and you
would normally prefer to avoid some of there drawbacks (e.g. eventual
consistency, no "system wide-ish" transaction, enforcement of correct schemata
and some parts of data consistency). (Sure there are other reasons for there
success, too. Like being fancy, modern or no clear requirements analysis and
therefore no idea about scaleability requirements ...).

I mean if SQL and relational databases are for you just structs with a bit
more basic types then JSON but which in turn are flat requiring annoying
foreign key references and a bunch of ceremony around this with very little
added benefits then yes it makes so much more sense to just use a nosql
database and be done with.

(PS: Yes I'm aware that for certain use-cases the resulting databases can be
very complex and hard to use, what I mean is that it's a skill you have to
learn to use efficiently and a scarily large amount of people a came in
contact with in the recent years not only don't have that skill but are not
aware that, if they don't want to mess up larger databases they work on, they
will have to learn that skill.)

~~~
brightball
My go to interview question to test basic SQL knowledge is use of “HAVING”.

It’s a surprisingly good filter.

EDIT: To clarify since this got more attention than I expected...I don’t
disqualify any candidate based on the answer to a single question. I just use
that question to assess their actual SQL experience. If you’ve spent any
amount time writing raw queries by hand for reports or just to pass through to
a web service, you’re going to have run into HAVING. It’s a simple part of the
basic SELECT syntax without needing to involve joins, subqueries, index
optimizations or specific knowledge of database internals.

It’s a fair question and the only way you wouldn’t have run into it is from
working purely with ORMs or NoSQL. There’s a lot you can do without it, but it
goes a long way in determining my ability to ask you to open up a query
analyzer in different environments. It’s also going to tell me a lot about the
way you think about data problems and where you are going to gravitate for
certain types of logic.

~~~
scarejunba
My experience with interviewers is that they all believe that their pet
question is "a surprisingly good filter". Considering that there is rarely a
data-driven approach to recruiting, usually this statement has a heavy
confirmation bias.

Usually when you add data to the mix, you'll find that most questions are not
significantly correlated with candidate success/failure once you condition on
"ability to write any code at all".

~~~
freedomben
Completely agree. Early in my career I had what I thought was "a suprisingly
good filter" question I would ask candidates. For a couple years I did this.
We hired one guy who had failed my question and then fired him a couple months
later, which heavily reinforced my belief in the value of this question.

A couple years later I found the stack of resumes, some we hired, some we
didn't. I realized that some of our best engineers had failed my question, and
I had subsequently voted "no" (I was outvoted, fortunately, by my fellow
panelists. Another reason I strongly advocate panel interviews but that's a
separate discussion).

I soon realized that my question was good at filtering out people who didn't
think like me, not at filtering out people who would make good engineers.

My takeaway was that everyone, especially me, could use a healthy dose of
humility and self-skepticism. Not advocating swinging the pendulum into
Impostor Syndrome (which I now struggle with sometimes), but somewhere in the
middle is good and healthy IMHO.

------
omarhaneef
The surprise is not that Java, C and C# are still ranked highly but that their
share grew in the last 10 years.

It underscores the difference between (at least my) perception and the market
reality.

~~~
alkonaut
I think that there is a misconception about how the industry looks. Many of us
don’t do web services and sites or anything even related to those such as
adtech. We do boring software that runs in government basements, dishwashers,
cars, intranets. We do huge desktop software with thousands of man years in
them like cad packages. Probably most significantly we do boring integrations
in ERP/CRM systems. Just Sharepoint alone is its own massive galaxy in the
developer universe. The two branches “Enterprise” and “Government” are
underrepresented in the discussions but not on the job market, I think that’s
where the perceived difference comes from.

Also we shouldn’t forget C# has a resurgence on many fronts not least unity
and as a very good nodejs replacement these days.

------
rongenre
Good applications tend to get the database right first - since you can always
re-write the mid-tier code relatively easily. It's pretty much essential to
any developer.

Further it's a ridiculous superpower if you're not a developer - it's so
empowering for anyone on the business side with questions to just go look in
the db.

~~~
exdsq
Weird, this is completely opposite to what a lot of people I've worked with
have said. What do you think about having business logic in the DB layer too?
I saw someone on another post recommending that which, again to the people I
have worked with, is an antipattern.

~~~
vbezhenar
Somewhat related quote:

Linus Torvalds: "Bad programmers worry about the code. Good programmers worry
about data structures and their relationships."

IMO proper database design is extremely important. Code is fluid. You can
replace it. Data is not that fluid, it's much harder to change it. Database
should contain checks to ensure that bad data won't be saved.

I don't think that complete business logic should be in database. Keep data in
database, keep your code in your application. Database is responsible for data
storage and some data validation to prevent misbehaved apps storing obviously
bad data. Application is responsible for everything else.

------
yamrzou
I’m thinking about the future.

What skills will dominate the software market 10-20 years from now?

\- Big companies use C++ heavily, besides being the language for deep
learning/GPU programming. Will Rust/Go replace it anytime soon?

\- Will React still dominate front end development?

\- What about Python and the data analysis ecosystem?

~~~
mattlondon
React might go away, but javascript/typescript will probably be a good bet for
the next 10 years (who knows beyond that).

I'd like to think that people will come to their senses about Python and use
sensible languages for ML + data once they relearn all the problems that
software engineers learnt about it all that time ago (fast development !=
reliable/maintainable development, fast development != easily-scaled
development with teams of 10+ etc)

~~~
mrlala
>but javascript/typescript will probably be a good bet for the next 10 years

Honestly how is javascript (and thus typescript) ever going away at this
point? I honestly mean _ever_. Like until the day I die. Almost the entire web
is using it. Frameworks like React, Angular, Vue have made it so I basically
don't care _that much_ about javascript. Most of my code is server-side and
the client is largely handled by Angular as a framework so the amount of JS I
have to write in my angular components is so minimal.

All that being said, I personally am not a fan of javascript.. at all. The
learning curve to know what's going on is horrific in my opinion, and code is
not meant to be written clearly but have a small footprint which is terrible.
It's too flexible.. though typescript has solved 90% of that.

Even if something like Blazor completely transforms the web, it seems like
there will ALWAYS be the case for streamlined simple sites that only need very
simple javascript transformations..

Anyway- unfortunately I think javascript is here for the next billion years!

~~~
mpartel
WebAssembly has some hope of changing how browsers are programmed, but you're
probably right that JS will live on for many human generations as a legacy
tech at least.

------
benbristow
How come C# is on the rise 11% but .NET is on the down -15%?

Seems a bit odd to me

~~~
moomin
Well, it seems likely a lot of that is just measurement error, but there’s a
lot of arenas where you’ve got “not quite .NET” environments. I’m thinking
Unity and Mono for iPhone/Android.

------
p1esk
Never once in the last 20 years I went to indeed.com when I was looking for a
job.

~~~
m_alfoy
Sorry if I come across as stupid but where do you usually look? I’m only in my
first role but I’m thinking to start trying to attract offers from elsewhere.

UK based if that matters on site recommendations

~~~
p1esk
At first it was all through friends or connections. Then I found a job as the
first engineer in a two person startup, posted on Craigslist (that was back in
2009). Eight years later that startup was sold for half a billion dollars.
Today I would go directly to websites of companies I’m interested in, then
find someone on LinkedIn who works there.

But - first you better make sure you’re someone they would want to hire!
Casually mentioning some cool project you put on Github, relevant to what they
are doing, helps a lot in my experience.

~~~
symplee
How reproducible is this?

There are only so many companies that can make it to that level of success,
and only so many pigeons to fill those holes.

------
julius_set
Can’t take Indeed seriously when they’ve omitted a major part of the industry
which is:

\- mobile

[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-top-5-most-in-
deman...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-top-5-most-in-demand-
developer-skills/)

[https://www.monster.com/career-advice/article/job-skill-
mobi...](https://www.monster.com/career-advice/article/job-skill-mobile-app-
development)

[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019)

------
jt2190
> * SQL and Java are the top two tech skills employers want, according to
> millions of US job postings on Indeed.com between 2014 and 2019.

> * Python is the third most common skill, posting strong growth driven partly
> by data science jobs.

> * Amazon Web Services (AWS), at number six, has had even more spectacular
> growth.

Source:

Indeed Tech Skills Explorer: Today’s Top Tech Skills
[https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/today's-top-tech-
skills...](https://www.hiringlab.org/2019/11/19/today's-top-tech-skills/)

------
ummonk
There is demand from the average company treating "IT" as a cost center, and
there is demand from top tech companies and startups which treat their
software engineers as valuable. The latter are much less demanding of Java and
SQL as required skills prior to joining, and I'd even say Go seems to be at
least as popular as Java amongst top startups.

------
nelsnelson
If they are the most demanded skills in tech, then do practitioners command
the highest compensation for those skills?

------
OkGoDoIt
I remember in years past these analyses would often have mention of
Objective-C. Now I rarely see Objective-C or Swift mentioned at all. Is iOS
development not as big as it used to be? Do people use react native or Xamarin
or other cross-platform tool chains more?

------
vbtemp
What about most compensated tech skill. Highly doubt SQL and Java rank highly
there.

~~~
formercoder
You think? A huge chunk of work at Google is Java.

~~~
twic
The median pay might be quite low for Java, because there are also a hojillion
poorly-paid enterprise wageslaves toiling away in the cubicle farms.

But the absolute number of people earning a lot (100k, 200k, whatever you
think that is) might well be higher for Java than for anything else, because
it's used in some significant big tech companies and in finance.

So, if you're of average ability, learning Java might not juice your pay much,
but if you're highly talented, it might.

~~~
formercoder
I also think that the people at that wage consider programming language choice
as a means to an end rather than a core skill.

------
jugg1es
Curious how C# is up but .NET is down. Are they differentiating between .NET
Core and .NET Framework?

------
Yessing
I don't understand why java wins?

despite:

\- the mess with ".equals()" and "==".

\- arrays don't accepts generics.

\- no (non-verbose) partial application

\- awfully verbose syntax that clutters the screen with unimportant things
making important things hard to spot.

\- the confusing leaky abstraction with Integer and int.

~~~
akerro
Because there are programming languages people hate and programming languages
people don't use.

------
m3kw9
Is mobile omitted or that it didn’t make the top 20 or so

------
phit_
the lack of PHP is surprising to me, but I guess there isn't that many PHP
full time roles to fill?

~~~
tooop
Either it is specific to USA or the data is weird,
[https://www.codingdojo.com/blog/the-7-most-in-demand-
program...](https://www.codingdojo.com/blog/the-7-most-in-demand-programming-
languages-of-2019) reports that in January (based on the same Indeed.com site)
PHP is behind C#. PHP is powering >75% websites it just makes no sense to not
even be in the Top20

~~~
SkyPuncher
It's because the complexity of those sites is low. My understanding is a large
portion of that 75% is Wordpress sites. A very, very small portion of
Wordpress sites do much development past a theme (many CSS/HTML) and
installing some plugins.

If you have extensive Wordpress work, it's likely better to use a different
starting point (and a different language).

------
suyash
Java is the #1 programming language in the world, proven again!

------
eddieh
I have to wonder if Java would be in demand if not for Android?

~~~
pron
Here are some companies that run much, if not most, of their backend on Java:
Amazon, Apple, Google, Netflix and Twitter, not to mention pretty much every
government, military, bank, hospital, airport, and utility company.

~~~
enitihas
I thought Google was mostly C++, with Java being at best second to C++.

